# landbigfish.com - Received a Citica in a Curado box - Fraud



## Butthead (Dec 9, 2014)

So here's the deal:
LandBigFish.com was selling discontinued 200G6 Curados for $80 on Black Friday. I ordered one, but when I received it the following week, there was a brand new Citica, Citica paper work, and spare Citica top hats in the box. I was a little shocked at this but I stayed calm and called LBF. They said no problem, just send it back.
So I sent it back and got a call from them when they received it. They said the one I sent back was definitely used and the gears were completely binding. Now I KNOW this was not true of the one I sent back to them. Unfortunately, I didn't take any pictures of the reel before I shipped them back, which I HIGHLY regret now. They also went on to say that the error could not have occurred by Shimano because they ship directly to their vendors. I called Shimano and got confirmation that they DO ship directly to their vendors and that the reels are made in batches and thus Citicas and Curados are not manufactured at the same time. However they said that they had not shipped out any G Curados since June 2014. This is interesting because LBF.com did not have the G series listed on their site in June 2014: 
https://web.archive.org/web/2014063...wall=yes&ID=29&show=image&sort=name&sort2=asc
If they were still expecting shipments, why wouldn't they have it listed as backorder on the site? So where did this inventory really come from?
Thankfully, they are giving me all my money back, but I'm still out a great deal on a Curado, and now they have a "supposedly" defunct Citica in a Curado box.

It was suggested to me that possibly someone in Shipping & Receiving may be playing the switch game. They packed my order, swapped the Curado out for a Citica, saw my order come back and swapped my new Citica for a beat up one. I look like the thief and they get a brand new Curado for the employee price of a Citica and a replacement Citica for their old one.

So what are everyone's thoughts about this?


----------



## Jim (Dec 9, 2014)

wow! thats very annoying.

At least you did not lose any money, so that is good.


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 10, 2014)

Sounds like it could be either the company or an employee in shipping, but my money would be on the guy in the back room. The company stood behind it's product, even though they couldn't explain the "error" that caused it. Maybe they know something about their shipping department that you don't and have already fired the person responsible. Either way, your story ends well for you.  

This might have some bearing on your situation/problem.

https://www.yelp.com/biz/land-bigfish-akron


----------



## overboard (Dec 10, 2014)

Reminds me of the time I got a pair of hot pink stretch pants, instead of green wool Johnson pants from Cabelas. They stood good for them, but someone pulled a switcheroo at some point of the shipping. 
I would also tend to believe it was someone that worked there. Be glad you didn't have to fight to get your money back, that's a big + on the companies part. =D>


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 10, 2014)

overboard said:


> Reminds me of the time I got a pair of hot pink stretch pants, instead of green wool Johnson pants from Cabelas. They stood good for them, but someone pulled a switcheroo at some point of the shipping.
> I would also tend to believe it was someone that worked there. Be glad you didn't have to fight to get your money back, that's a big + on the companies part. =D>



Come on, you know you really wanted those hot pink stretch pants. :LOL2: 

Tim


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 10, 2014)

that sucks. maybe I wont order from them. I need to replace a pflueger I got off Butthead.  it got lost overboard this summer in about 20' of water in the river.


----------



## overboard (Dec 10, 2014)

earl60446 said:


> overboard said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of the time I got a pair of hot pink stretch pants, instead of green wool Johnson pants from Cabelas. They stood good for them, but someone pulled a switcheroo at some point of the shipping.
> ...



Someone's probably still laughing about, "wonder what the look on their face was when they opened that package!!!" :lol:
Actually I did get to keep them, Cabelas said they didn't sell anything like that so I didn't have to return them. 
Too bad they didn't have a fly in them, I think they were womans! :LOL2:


----------



## Butthead (Dec 10, 2014)

I've had great experiences with them in the past, but per Doc Watson's link, that was when they were under old management.

Overboard, don't lie, you know you like to squeeze into them and check out your backside in the mirror when you're having a "skinny day"! ha-ha j/k


----------



## Jim (Dec 10, 2014)

Post a picture of you wearing the pink hot pants, and your outa here. :LOL2:


----------



## JMichael (Dec 10, 2014)

Jim said:


> Post a picture of you wearing the pink hot pants, and your outa here. :LOL2:


If he post that pic I may be outa here as well.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## overboard (Dec 10, 2014)

If I still had them, I would post a pic. of them with my hunting coat and boots on! :lol: Maby start a new fad!!!!! :LOL2: 
They were BRIGHT! 
I don't think that was Cabelas fault, the package top was opened and taped shut when I received it. Seemed like the package was a little light, but didn't expect to see those. Hope the person that got the wool pants enjoyed them! 
I was just glad that Cabelas stood good for something that may or may not have had anything to do with their end. 
Come to think of it; I don't throw too much away---------MABY! :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 11, 2014)

please dont, for our sake. LOL! 
i have had good luck with cabelas and Bass pro when it comes to stuff like this.


----------



## lswoody (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm glad u got your money back !!!!


----------

